# Beretta M9 Group



## white911 (Jan 23, 2016)

I started this with a search...

I'm new to this forum and have a number of handguns, all of which will group tighter for me than the M9. I love the M9, it naturally fits my hand better than the other pistols. I updated to the D-spring early on. The barrel feels loose in battery. I don't want to trade away this gun because it is so reliable. Admittedly, I am part of the accuracy problem; but, I group better with a full size 1911 and a commander model (both in .45 ACP). I may have been spoiled somewhat by shooting an STI Trojan in USPSA. 

The sight picture is significantly different from my other pistols. Since it is a home defense gun, I added a Crimson trace and adjusted it to point of impact. When sighting with the iron sites, the trace is about 1/4 the way down the front sight. I purchased taller rear sights from Wilson Combat; but, have not installed them yet. They should help with the elevation; but, not the grouping.

Is there any recommended Smith for this gun?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't shoot as well with my Beretta 92FS as I do with my SA model 1911A1 either. The barrel to frame fit at the muzzle end is a bit loose on the M9/92FS. That is how they are built. Despite this, some folks seem to achieve remarkable accuracy with the M9. 

Most Berettas require a "drive the dots" combat sight picture. I have gotten used to it with the 92FS but I would have preferred a POA that did not require the shooter to obscure the target with the front sight.

Judging from what the guys over on the Beretta forum say, Bill Wilson at Wilson Combat does a good job on M9/92s.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome OP! I can't help you out with a gunsmith, but I can say hello. :smt1099


----------

